# My Thai girlfriend would like to work in USA



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks

my girlfriend would like to go this summer to usa for some work adventure. I have job offer for her and advise her to apply for H2B visa, cause i think that it is the best way to get it. She is planning to work only for 4 months and of course come back to Thailand.
Please advise me what steps should i do to help her as much as I can. 
Does any of you maybe has the same situations. Is is easy to do it or rather impossible to get dreamt visa.
I forget to mention I am not usa citizen. 

thanx so much in advance for your help


----------



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

what do you mean 'up to the employer'? Do you know maybe what her future employer should do to bring her to usa (any aditional document besides of job offer)?


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

I'd just like to add that since you're just boy/girl friends you have no legal rights under her visa, even if she was to get it. Given the little information you've provided, it looks like you also may be a Thai resident. Thailand is not part of the Visa Waiver program and so you would also be required to get a travel Visa to allow you to enter the USA if you wished to join her on the adventure.

Good luck!


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

*Clarification of a point*

She'd need to locate an employer over here that would be willing to provide the sponsorship for her to get the Visa.

Technically the employer must show that they are unable to source the employment locally which requires them first to undergo certain procedures as dictated by the relevent states employment agency. After all this is done then the employer can file form I-129 to start the process off.

Do not be totally disheartened though; There are many occasions where employers are used to this process are go through it regularly. I'd imagine that Walt Disney in both Florida and California are old hats at the process are are always looking for workers to fill in the peak demand during summer.

However please do be aware that the whole process *must be completed* prior to your girlfriend traveling to the US. Simply her getting a job offer alone is not enough. The whole process has to be completed on both the US and her end before you should even think of buying any plane tickets etc.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The potential employer has to file first - it's the process called "petitioning" in the reference Ray gave you. Once the petition has been approved, the job candidate then can apply for an H1B visa. 

The petitions for summer, 2008 will be awarded in April, which means the potential employer doesn't have much time to get that application in. I've been following a number of articles in US newspapers lately about how many employers who normally hire short-term foreigners for the summer are unable to get their petitions approved. There are a limited number of H1B places available each year and they fill quickly.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

This page expands upon Bev's comment about caps.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

True, but there is still a cap


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

H1, H2, in any event, the numbers are capped - and at least in the Boston area the papers are full of stories about local companies that can't get their usual temporary help from overseas either for this summer or for the winter ski season.

It's a real disaster, even for businesses that have hired temporary foreign workers for decades.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

Rachel_Heath said:


> I'd just like to add that since you're just boy/girl friends you have no legal rights under her visa, even if she was to get it. Given the little information you've provided, it looks like you also may be a Thai resident. Thailand is not part of the Visa Waiver program and so you would also be required to get a travel Visa to allow you to enter the USA if you wished to join her on the adventure.
> 
> Good luck!


I am not Thai resident, now i apply for J1 visa for the fifth time in my life and each year i got it without any problems. I just want to help my girlfriend get her job in usa. 
so first of all employer has to get aproval by sending petition I-129, am i right??
but maybe is there a chance just to get a visa using only job offer, what do you think?
thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

marekrski said:


> so first of all employer has to get aproval by sending petition I-129, am i right??
> but maybe is there a chance just to get a visa using only job offer, what do you think?


On your J-1 you have the exchange program to "support" you. For just about any other sort of visa with working privileges you'll need the employer to petition on your behalf. Can your girlfriend get into one of the exchange programs you've used in the past? That would probably be the easiest way for her.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

marekrski said:


> I am not Thai resident, now i apply for J1 visa for the fifth time in my life and each year i got it without any problems. I just want to help my girlfriend get her job in usa.
> so first of all employer has to get aproval by sending petition I-129, am i right??
> but maybe is there a chance just to get a visa using only job offer, what do you think?
> thank you



I always participate in student exchange program which is called "work&travel". I am student but she is not so this W&T program is not taken into account. I want to know details what visa is best for her and how to do it step by step. 
Thanks for your considaration


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If your girlfriend is a university student, she could look into getting a J-1 visa, for an internship. There is an organization called BUNAC which arranges a lot of these. I think there are other organizations, but the process is often referred to as 'getting a BUNAC visa'. Thailand is one of the countries that is eligible. While the US State Department considers them to be cultural exchanges, most recipients work during their time in the US. The US Park Service is a big employer, hiring lots of staff for their lodges and restaurants in the national parks.


----------



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

synthia said:


> If your girlfriend is a university student, she could look into getting a J-1 visa, for an internship. There is an organization called BUNAC which arranges a lot of these. I think there are other organizations, but the process is often referred to as 'getting a BUNAC visa'. Thailand is one of the countries that is eligible. While the US State Department considers them to be cultural exchanges, most recipients work during their time in the US. The US Park Service is a big employer, hiring lots of staff for their lodges and restaurants in the national parks.



I wrote already she is not a student plus i have a company willing to hire her for this comming summer season. I let her know to call embassy in Bangkok. 
thanx


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If the company is willing to hire her, they should be willing to "petition" for her. If they haven't ever done this before they may not be aware of how the process works (which is always a problem). But they will have to get involved in the process of sponsoring her for her to get a working visa that allows her to take the job on offer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

what about if she apply for J1 visa?? is it even possible for her?
I am from Poland and can apply without any problems if I am a student. There is special program which takes care of everything, it is called "work&travel"
any opinions about his J1 option??

oo I have just remind, what if she during her stay in usa under turist visa decide to switch it to working visa, is it possible. 
I try to help her as much as I can. I am now working on "petition" but also try to get easier way to bring her to usa.
thanx so much for your advises


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

To apply for a J-1 visa, your girlfriend will either have to find an employer who is a "designated exchange visitor program sponsor" and can provide her with the form she needs to send in with her visa application - or she needs to sign up with an approved exchange work program.

It is usually not possible to change from a tourist visa to a work visa while remaining in the US. At a minimum they normally require you to go back home to file the application (which takes at least a few months). Requesting a change is more or less an admission that you entered the country under false pretenses (i.e. to look for work rather than as a "real" tourist).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you so much for all your informations. 
Today i have talked to my friend who applied for H2B visa before. She advised me that there is H2B visa lottery in March and October and now it is too late to apply. Is she right?? are there maybe any exeptions?
thanx


----------



## marekrski (Mar 17, 2008)

is it now too late to apply for H2B visa for comming summer season??


----------



## johnydep (May 21, 2008)

*H2B Visa Jobs in USA - Database*

You might want to check the H2B visa as an option. She does not need to be a student and it is more convenient than J1.

For an H2B job you might try h2bjobs dot net - they have a database of more than 11000 US employers


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

marekrski said:


> is it now too late to apply for H2B visa for comming summer season??


As an fyi to anyone else (given this is 2 months later) - The 2nd half of 33,000 available H2B Visa's for 2008 was met on January 2nd this year...


----------

